# Modern Aster and Vintage Bing



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

I combined a "modern" (well: 20 years old) Aster Precedent LNWR class with some 100 year old German made Bing for Bassett Lowke LNWR and Midland coaches:




Regards
Fred


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is spectacular!!! So great to see vintage models actually being used out on the garden pike!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred;

Those coaches look so nice. It is hard to believe that they are 100 years old. I'm only 72, but do not look near as good as those coaches.

I read that the earlier tinplate was actually dipped into molten tin. It tended to hold up better than the later, electro-plated tinplate.

I built a tincup car to go with my tinplate equipment, but unfortunately, I don't have any Number One gauge tinplate - only O gauge.


















Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Dave Meashey said:


> Fred;
> 
> Those coaches look so nice. It is hard to believe that they are 100 years old. I don't have any Number One gauge tinplate - only O gauge.
> 
> ...


David,

Since my track is multi gauge I can also run 0 gauge tinplate, like this 0 gauge American Flyer train:




Much more can be seen on my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/sncf231e

And more 1 gauge tinplate from my garden can be seen here: http://sncf231e.nl/tinplate-trains-in-gauge-1/

Regards
Fred


----------

